# Video Game Quirks



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 31, 2012)

So recently a lot of my friends have been pointing out all of these quirks I have when I play games. Obviously I've never been aware of them before, but now that they point them out I kinda notice them all the time now. They can be in-game or things you do while playing the game. For example:

When playing RPG games with archery, I'll never train up any other combat skill so I end up having to fight enemies close range with my bow. This was pointed out while playing Skyrim, and now I find that I actually do this in a lot of similar RPGs.

I also do the same thing in FPS with Sniper classes, I guess I'm just fascinated with marksmanship.

While playing PC games I've never played before, I'll do a really fast quick run with cheats enable to get an idea of the controls and what I'll face in the game. I generally skip story elements and all that so the game still feels fresh when I replay it. People always ask me if that screws with boss battles cuz I have info on how to defeat them already, but this is false. 1 shot kill ftw. 

I never use hints on puzzle games, there have been times when I've been stuck for over half an hour and I refused to look it up/receive help. 

When playing a new Zelda console game, I'll always have a particular setting while I play. I'll have a bag of Tostito's or similar chips with some mild cheese dip, the room must be lighted in a specific way (relatively dark with little brightness) and I'll always be hunched over. I suppose I do this because this is how I played my first Zelda game, and ever since I wanted to recreate that feel for every new Zelda game. If I replay it, I don't do this. 

and of course I'm sure there's more, so I'll keep adding on whenever I think of them. 

tl;dr post your video game quirks.


----------



## Lanlan (Aug 31, 2012)

When playing Diablo clones I rarely use active spells. I'm normally melee with tons of passives. 
In Fallout 3 and New Vegas I never use energy or melee weapons, just guns. Well, technically _small guns _in 3.


----------



## Law (Aug 31, 2012)

I get super lucky my first time playing a video game and people go "well you've obviously played it millions of times before"

nope, just super lucky. I don't mean to go the right way every time, I enjoy treasure hunting more than the average person.


----------



## Celice (Aug 31, 2012)

For the past few nights, I've been burning nag champa while I play s.t.a.l.k.e.r.

That's about it really :/


----------



## lismati (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a magic deviation. If any game, RPG or not, has skill trees, I'll always go for magic, and level it up most, usually beyond logic. (My wet dream is collecting four magic tomes with one hero in HoMM3)

Also, when playing team games, like Team Fortress, or League Of Legends, I almost always play supportive classes, I find more pleasure in keeping the killers alive, than killing.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 31, 2012)

Any game I play with scary element or the "surprise buttsecs" effect I always have a particular scream when I'm surprised. My friends all refer to it as my, "Bitch Scream". I don't even realize I do it, it's all instinct. It's actually quite funny to see me playing Dead Space. I'm all hunched over during "safe zones" and I sit like a ramrod during any "unsafe zones". Anyone who touches me in ramrod mode gets something unpleasant.

In any RPG I always play an Archer first. The game could have added the most OMG WTF PWN ROFLSTOMP class and I'd play an archer class first. Something about putting an arrow between the eyes of my enemy is just so satisfying.

In FPS games I'm either one of three things. 1) I don't give a fuck. Seriously, my mic is out and I bend people over. 2) You're good, I enjoy playing with you. (whether or not my teammates suck) 3) RAGE MODE. Curses flying everywhere. My mic is usually off though and I never direct anger at people unless they trash talk.

Oh yeah, I forgot to add, I've never played a guy in any game where I'm given the choice. Dragon Age: Origins/2 I played a girl. All the ES games I made the most attractive girl I could. Guild Wars is the exception. Both my main and second main are guys, with the rest being girls. I also always deck the girls out with as much badass equipment I can. My guys are all usually under equipped. :/

EDIT: Actually it's really more of a yelp than a scream.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 31, 2012)

In any game that allows me to build my character, I go for maximum DPS at all times. I have a huge issue, lol. I need to see massive numbers, or at least massive output to be happy. I don't care if I sacrifice all my defense to do it too. SMITE made that obvious, i'll pick a character with no defense, and they're supposed to get some defense items to survive better...but i'll just ignore the recomended defense items and stack more attack. I have a "It can't kill me if I kill it first." attitude.

I have a sexist quirk when it comes to my healer in MMOs, or any RPG really. Has to be a girl. If you're not female, don't bother. I've ALWAYS found females to be better at healing. Now i'm sure guys do a good job sometimes...but meh.

I have a "never back down" attitude in games. Even if i'm completely screwed, i'll see something through to the end anyway. Usually leads to a crappy K/D ratio, buuut whatever. If you quit, you lose. If you keep trying you might still win. Found that out a few times.

In certain fighters I have an apparently uncanny ability to read and counter people. Had it pointed out to me a few times. I never even noticed. Basically i'll suck ass and lose the first round, but then every round after that i'll mop the floor with your face. I subconsciously watch, learn and counter a persons fighting style without even knowing i'm doing it.

I'm a candy fiend when I plan on setting up shop in my games room and binge playing a new RPG. I think I nearly wrecked my teeth playing Tales of Graces. Way, way too much candy consumed.

I'm impatient and will jump off of tall structures to save time instead of taking a conventional path. Usually wastes time as I reload my save or wait to respawn...>_>;;


Ehhh S'all I got for now. I have a lot of quirks.


----------



## 1NOOB (Aug 31, 2012)

theres a monk(or martial art dude )  in that game ? well it is  gonna be my character(s) ... loved my 4 black belt guys in ff1 xD


----------



## Depravo (Aug 31, 2012)

When reaching a new town in traditional JRPGs I will grind until I can afford all the best new weapons and armour for each character (even the ones I hardly use) before continuing with the story. And it's always the armour first.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 31, 2012)

I usually stick with main quests in RPGs on my first play through, it usually gives me a general idea of what's to come later. For instance, my first playthrough of Skyrim was only 5 hours long. Of course, sometimes this causes the difficulty to increase in some games due to your low level but meh. I beat Alduin at level 10. Took me a good 20 health potions to stay alive, but it wasn't as difficult as I thought it'd be. Now on my playthrough on my 360 I'm about 40 hours in and I'm the leader of the Thieves Guild, College of Winterhold, soon to be the Dark Brotherhood and the Companions. I'm about halfway through the Imperial quests as well. 

I don't usually pick up loot over 20whateverweight in RPGs with a carry limit unless it's some kind of special weapon or quest item.

When playing horror games I used to always pick something up and take it with me (if you could). I never knew this was something people did in Let's Plays until someone mentioned it to me, I just always felt better with something in my hands. I haven't played any good horror games in a while and I've pretty much gotten all of the Amnesia Custom Stories that are worth the download done, so nothing else has peaked my interest lately.


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 31, 2012)

- When playing any Pokemon game, I instinctively hold down and B while throwing a pokeball because someone at school once told me it enhances your capture rate. I know it doesn't now, but I still do it out of force of habit.

- I do the same thing in the Final Fantasy games, I rock the D-pad back and forth because again I was told it makes the ATB guage rise faster. It doesn't. That's what Haste magic is for.

- Having spent many hours of my life playing Ace Combat Squadron Leader (hence the name) I found myself thrilled at finding cats in Monster Hunter Freedom Unite named Kei (my chef) and Edge (my companion cat), after my wing-woman, Kei 'Edge' Nagase, the only AI squad mate in all of gaming history that can actually kill things.

- A lot of my fighting styles are adapted from various techniques used in games of many genres, something my friends rip on frequently by implying that one day I'll be able to pull off Juri's 'Kaisen Dankairaku' move from Super Street Fighter 4. I can't. If I could I wouldn't be here. I'd be dealing with the prick in the flat above me playing his dubstep til 4 in the morning.

- I'm so enamoured with the 'Cherry Blossom' paint scheme on the F14D Super Tomcat in the Ace Combat series that I'll fly the F14D simply to use it, even if the aircraft is totally unsuited to the mission. I'll endure. Incidentally, check out what I found on Amazon...http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004S969U4/ref=asc_df_B004S969U42159277?smid=A1BKVSJG1RNAQO&tag=dealtmp93519-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B004S969U4

DO WANT.

- Even if he's totally useless, I'll always keep the main character of any RPG in the party. For example, in my current FFXII save, Vaan is beyond worthless, but as he's meant to be the lead character, I keep him in anyway in the hope that he'll eventually do something useful.

I have more, but I wouldn't want to hog the limelight all day. Gonna go find the money for that F14D model


----------



## Fishaman P (Aug 31, 2012)

In Pokemon, I always hold A and SELECT when selecting a ball, then release both just before it closes.
I know it doesn't do anything, but I caught my Shiny Rayquaza on Premier Ball #5 the first time I used it, and I caught a Shiny Regirock with just 1 Premier Ball using it.

In RPG games (including Pokemon), when I am working my way through a dangerous path, I always go back and heal whenever I take a single point of damage, just in case.

I am obsessed with having a low play time.  Used 2 Poke Balls to catch a Diglett?  RESET.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 31, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> I usually stick with main quests in RPGs on my first play through


I'm totally the opposite. I'll always complete any available side quests before progressing the main story. For instance, when I first played Oblivion I had finished all the thieves and fighters guilds quests before I'd even taken the amulet to Weynon Priory.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 31, 2012)

If I get super engrossed in a game, I'll start bending in closer and closer to the screen. I'll only realize this hours later when I try to get up.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 31, 2012)

I play Mario games (and even most other platformers) while holding the run button pressed the whole time. For me, _not _pressing the run button is like pressing a button.

On really intense games (F-zero comes to mind), I tend to bite my left teeth in excitement. Usually, I notice this only afterward.

Also: I'm a cheapskate when it comes to item usage. If an item cures 25 health, I WILL NOT USE IT unless it can heal me for the full 25 health. And if there's a healing fountain within 100 kilometers, I'll go find it rather than using the one from my item list (unless I'm carrying too much to take on extra stuff). I usually finish games having taken less than half the items that I've ever found.

And not really a quirk, but worth mentioning: I'm using a N52 for PC gaming, and as Belgians we have AZERTY instead of the more common QWERTY. Which means: on pretty much all PC games, I'll start by rebinding things into something that makes sense. Usually, this tends to change three or four times once I start to get the hang of where the important buttons are (the N52 has pretty much all buttons within grasp...but games never cater for it).


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 31, 2012)

The Verge recently had something similar to this. Got to see how a lot of people share the same quirks about gaming.

http://www.theverge....d-gaming-habits

Here are a few things I do that a lot of other folks seem to do

1. On loading screens, spin the left analog stick counter clock-wise and the right stick clock-wise. I also click both the sticks while waiting.

2. If I am new to a RPG, I'll do a save state almost every 15 seconds, before a battle, and after a battle.

3.  I only get into the mood to play through older games like Majora's Mask or MGS when I'm going on a long road trip...

4. I'm left-handed. Most people find it odd that I can only properly use a mouse in my left hand. I simply can't play a PC game that does not allow the key bindings to be switched from WASD to IJKL.

I'll edit this later if I think of any.


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Aug 31, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> The Verge recently had something similar to this. Got to see how a lot of people share the same quirks about gaming.
> 
> 1. On loading screens, spin the left analog stick counter clock-wise and the right stick clock-wise. I also click both the sticks while waiting.



I'm definitely Number 1 .


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 31, 2012)

I button-mash the A button when catching a Pokemon. I swear it works!


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 31, 2012)

i never use an item in any kind of game,that makes me have a lot of game overs.

in rpgs of any kind , i never used a magic spell , only phys attacks.

while plaiyng a fighting game, i have the habit to attack eternaly the opponent while its guarding.

and when i´m going to catch any pokemon, i like to close my eyes , i swear it works.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 31, 2012)

I do the save thing too. I remember I forgot to do it once in Skyrim after killing a dragon by myself and learning 3 words of power from one stone. Damn Dragon Priest apparently showed up and killed me before I know what was going on >.


----------



## jose_exe (Aug 31, 2012)

Couple of years ago i decided to try F-Zero CLIMAX, 

After my brother pointed it out, i discovered i have the weird habit to rock my waist whenever i do hard turns in the game.


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 31, 2012)

jose_exe said:


> Couple of years ago i decided to try F-Zero CLIMAX,
> After my brother pointed it out, i discovered i have the weird habit to rock my waist whenever i do hard turns in the game.


My parent have videos of me as a child playing SMB and physically jumping myself every time I hit A trying to get Mario to jump. It's all part of getting really into the game. I don't think I do that anymore


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 31, 2012)

Some more from me:

- I'm a real son-of-a-bitch when it comes to flying games, especially Ace Combat. If I see a bridge or some sort of extremely dangerous terrain I really should steer clear of, I'll ALWAYS try to pull tricks through it. I used to do it on Free Flight, but now I'll do it during actual missions. I'll go for the most obscene tricks possible, like not just flying under a low bridge, but I'll do it while 2 feet above sea level and inverted. I had replay data on my old 360 hard drive prior to its untimely death of me flying so low that if I open the bomb bay doors on my Raptor, they'll touch the water. Serves no purpose, but I do it anyway just to prove that I can.

- Not entirely sure why, but when playing games like Tony Hawk's Pro Skater or Aggressive Inline I can only perform with certain songs playing. I seem to sync my moves to the rhythm like it's less a sports game, more like extreme dancing. I don't do it on purpose but I've noticed recently while playing through THPS4 with a friend that if I have Drunken Lullabies playing, my moves will be almost perfectly synched to the beat of the song...

- I've spent so much time playing Sonic the Hedgehog series that when running in real life, my arms sweep behind my back when I reach top speed. Again, by no means intentional, just a quirk that's remained since childhood. Same goes for when I tap my right foot when bored.

- When confronted with a modern gamer whose only experience with gaming involves rebounding health meters, I force them to play Contra without the code before I'll allow them to call themselves a gamer. They can never do it.

- I only seem to be able to do well in fighting games when playing as a female character. Example, Soul Calibur 3. If I play as Siegfried, Kilik, Voldo or any other male character barring custom characters and on rare occasion Mitsurugi, I suck. If I'm playing as Taki, Talim, Xianghua, etc, I'm damn near immortal. Same goes for Streets of Rage, I'll always play as my namesake.

- I can't use the tilt function on my Guitar Hero controller, I have to activate Star Power with the button instead.

- Give me a traditional control pad and I can pick up pretty much any game type, any genre, any series. Give me a WiiMote and I'll suddenly lose all sense of hand-eye co-ordination. Hence why when the Wii demo pod was set up at my local Game store just after the console launched, I lost in Wii Bowling to a six year old girl. True story, much as I'm loathe to speak of it.

- Despite the fact that I can quite easily handle it alone, when playing Monster Hunter Freedom Unite I won't take on certain monster alone if it's possible to take any sort of help with me. Example, I won't EVER fight Tigrex alone if at all possible. I always have at the very least my companion cat 'Edge' with me, if not my hunting party of friends. I can beat him easily enough alone, I just don't like to.

- Even though there's no difference whatsoever between them, when playing multiplayer on my many light gun games (Time Crisis, Ninja Assault, etc.) on my PS2, I ALWAYS use my customised gun. I have two Predator guns. They're both technically purple, except that mine is painted jet black with silver flames down the side. I NEVER use the other gun. And nobody else can EVER use my gun.

- Despite having sold/broken countless copies of various games before, I always pick up new copies of a few games, get back to roughly where I was before, give up the same as last time, sell the game when money is hard to come by, regret not finishing it yet again, and repeat the process. To this day I STILL haven't got past the Arnhem mission in Medal of Honour Frontline, depsite having owned at least three copies of it in my time.

- I've NEVER found a working disc or even a working ISO of PS1 classic 'Silent Bomber'. Every copy I've ever had has the same fault. I beat the big robot boss in the elevator stage, go through the door, and the game freezes. I've owned at least six copies and downloaded another three, and NONE of them work. Despite that, I've still not given up and am determined to finish the damn thing one day. I don't show that sort of dedication usually, but when it comes to Silent Bomber I just HAVE to defeat it once and for all.


----------



## megabug7 (Aug 31, 2012)

I do a quick trial play of new games before I play for real.

I always start new games for real after 9pm

I rarely play during the day.

Although I don't do it now - When I used to smoke I always made a coffee and lit up a ciggie just before starting a new game and watch the intro.


----------



## Law (Sep 1, 2012)

@[member='Blaze163']

To be fair, Tigrex is a bit of a bitch to fight alone if you aren't using a weapon you can block with or the bow/bowgun. I never got used to dodging that mother fucker with an LS, although I know I just need to dodge roll between his body and left(?) leg.

Here are some Monster Hunter ones of my own (but they are pretty general things):
In Monster Hunter P3rd I won't bother with any Felyne that isn't Melee + Boomering w/ Cunning as my main BATTLE CAT. Second Felyne a Pacifist as a SUPPORT CAT
I'll never go off hunting a monster until I decide which of my 30+ Longswords/Switchaxes/Gunlances are the best to use for the hunt. Hunting a Barroth and I don't have any Green sharpness LS/SA? Gunlance for Wyverns Fire every time.
I'll always set up the farm to make three rows of Power Seeds to get money, even if I'm already rolling in cash from selling spare cuts I don't need to hold on to.
I take 10 Mega Potions, 10 regular potions, and 10 honey with me into a hunt so I can combine Mega Potions on the fly if I run out (which rarely happens)
Even if I don't need the cuts from the monster, I'll break every god damn part of it that I can before putting it out of it's misery.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 1, 2012)

I've got myself into a spot of bother thanks to one of my Monster Hunter quirks. I'm taking on the Shen Gaoren 4-5* Guild Urgent quest to get my next HR. While I do have weapons that can probably handle it, such as my Eager Cleaver (could easily get the Devil Slicer upgrade), I'm repeatedly fighting the many Rathians available to me in search of a Rathian plate so I can make Dragon Bow Earth, since Shen Gaoren is weak to Dragon element and he pisses me off fighting him up close. So I'll be using Dragon Bow Earth to shoot him in the face while my friend Tom goes in close and smashes its legs with his Smoulder Dragonsword because he doesn't mind fighting him close up, and he has anti-quake armour.

Incidentally if anyone knows an easier way of getting a Rathian plate at my current level, let me know. I've been fighting the pink Rathian in the Elder quests and occasionally the Guild one, but so far the best I've had is about four Rathian Spikes


----------



## DragorianSword (Sep 1, 2012)

-When I'm fully absorbed into a game I stick my tongue between my teeth and suck on it (much like on a dummy, baby's comforter, or whatever you call it)
My parents say I look like a monkey when I do this.

-I tend to 'overgrind' in RPG's so my level is a lot higher than the monsters there. Sometimes I'm up to 15 levels higher. I do this especially in pokemon games.

-I do all sidequests in an area before advancing to the next.


----------



## Law (Sep 1, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> I've got myself into a spot of bother thanks to one of my Monster Hunter quirks. I'm taking on the Shen Gaoren 4-5* Guild Urgent quest to get my next HR. While I do have weapons that can probably handle it, such as my Eager Cleaver (could easily get the Devil Slicer upgrade), I'm repeatedly fighting the many Rathians available to me in search of a Rathian plate so I can make Dragon Bow Earth, since Shen Gaoren is weak to Dragon element and he pisses me off fighting him up close. So I'll be using Dragon Bow Earth to shoot him in the face while my friend Tom goes in close and smashes its legs with his Smoulder Dragonsword because he doesn't mind fighting him close up, and he has anti-quake armour.
> 
> Incidentally if anyone knows an easier way of getting a Rathian plate at my current level, let me know. I've been fighting the pink Rathian in the Elder quests and occasionally the Guild one, but so far the best I've had is about four Rathian Spikes



I think the best way to get plates is by capturing the high rank rathians. Higher drop rate.


edit: god damn you're making me want to play unite again. So much content. Not sure if I can go back after playing P3rd though.


----------



## narutofan777 (Sep 1, 2012)

for pokemon I rely on my starter to take me to the pokemon league, it has worked everytime. i catch some legendaries so it helps me too.

for other games I rely on faqs, so I don't miss out on anything. this gets annoying because I have to go back and forth.


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 3, 2012)

When I play a new game with complex mechanics, I google that shit to fully comprehend.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 3, 2012)

I always reload after shooting in shooters. Whenever I have a brief respite I reload. Even if it's just one shot, I reload. It's almost OCD for me.

Almost all my characters across all my games are "Guild" nowadays.


----------



## ouch123 (Sep 3, 2012)

I like taking the wrong way first.
I like trying to break games if I've beaten it at least once (incl. doing things out of order).
Games I've beaten many times, I enjoy speedrunning through, even if there's nothing to gain from it.
Focus on builds that result in as many consecutive actions between enemy turns in RPG's, when applicable.
Usually forget that guarding exists.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 3, 2012)

Wever said:


> I play Mario games (and even most other platformers) while holding the run button pressed the whole time. For me, _not _pressing the run button is like pressing a button.
> 
> Also: I'm a cheapskate when it comes to item usage. If an item cures 25 health, I WILL NOT USE IT unless it can heal me for the full 25 health.



I second and third these! 

I also kill everyone by hadouken in street fighter. Its the only move whose buttons i know!!
More an admission of guilt really that one!


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 3, 2012)

even when 3/4 of my party in rpgs are poisoned/asleep or anything, i will NEVER  use an item or a magic to cure them,``let them die and revive them´´


----------



## roastable (Sep 3, 2012)

1. In classic Sonic games, I always roll into a ball whenever I go down hills. I noticed this because when I watched people play on YouTube, I always wondered why they were running instead of rolling. It's also a reason why the uncurling in Sonic 4 was so glaring to me. As a result, I always hold the down button when rolling.

2. I always tend to chose the warrior class whenever I can select a class in a game. Either that or the most humanoid character.

3. In Mario games, I can never settle for losing a power-up in a ridiculous manner, and thus restart the stage or load a save state.

4. I always go for strength power-ups in any RPGs.

5. In any game that allows for dodge rolling, I use that as my main means of transportation. (Examples: Ocarina of Time, Kingdom Hearts, Emperor's New Groove for PS1, etc...)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 3, 2012)

ouch123 said:


> Usually forget that guarding exists.


I don't think I ever guard in any game that has it. In a tutorial for a couple times, sure, but after that I just beat the shit out of whatever it is that's attacking me regardless of how much damage I take. Although if there's a way to dodge/roll out of the way I'll do that if I get covered with enemies.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 3, 2012)

roastable said:


> 1. In classic Sonic games, I always roll into a ball whenever I go down hills. I noticed this because when I watched people play on YouTube, I always wondered why they were running instead of rolling. It's also a reason why the uncurling in Sonic 4 was so glaring to me. As a result, I always hold the down button when rolling.
> 
> 2. I always tend to chose the warrior class whenever I can select a class in a game. Either that or the most humanoid character.
> 
> ...


those rolls of zelda ocarina of time were my life saver when  got out of kokiri forest for the first time.
and i use them in any zelda game like zelda skyward sw,zelda twilight princess,minish cap....


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 3, 2012)

Also I almost always play rogue in the warrior-rogue-mage RPG set up.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also I almost always play rogue in the warrior-rogue-mage RPG set up.


I do this as well.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 3, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> ouch123 said:
> 
> 
> > Usually forget that guarding exists.
> ...


thats why there are potions and cures.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 3, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> ouch123 said:
> 
> 
> > Usually forget that guarding exists.
> ...



It depends on the game. For fighters you basically have to guard. For standard action games, I rarely do it. Most action games with great combat rely on dodges or counters anyway so guarding isn't much of a factor.


----------



## DS1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Always use pistols/melee in FPS games until it becomes impossible not to (examples - Halo, Fallout 3). Even if this means setting the game to the lowest difficulty, you will not find me with anything bigger than a pistol/fist. If it's possible to avoid guns altogether, I will, as in Mirror's Edge (I have never shot a single soul in my 2 1/2 playthroughs).

I often delete my save files on fighting games so I can unlock all the characters again (just for random fun, I don't get mad when a game comes with all characters unlocked).

If there is a power:growth tradeoff in an RPG, I will always go for growth, even when it makes the game difficult. For example, in Final Fantasy VII you get some weapons and armor early on in the game that speed up the growth of your magic. This seems like a pretty legitimate play style, but the quirky bit is that I will NEVER use the magic that I spent all that time leveling up.

Also in RPGs, I will never spend more than 2% of my total gold. So if I have 100,000 gold, I will spend maybe 1,000-2,000 on potions or something, but rarely ever more. Then I will spend it all on garbage just before the final boss.

ALSO in RPGs, if there are permanent stat boosters (like Rare Candy in Pokemon), or super rare items you can't buy (Elixirs in FF) I won't use a single one until the final final final battle. And this seems like total common sense to me, because stat boosts seem pointless at lower levels when you level up all the time, as opposed to later in the game you'll have a harder time gaining stats (and more likely you'll understand how to distribute them better). Also most battles aren't so difficult that you need to use expensive healing items, so why bother.

In many JRPGs, I simply won't use items period. Like if an item gives my characters some new super power (TMs in Pokemon, or the manuals in Inazuma Eleven), I'll never feel like I have a proper development plan, and the item will just rot in my inventory for the rest of the game. This is largely why I like the SaGa series, they force you to run through new equipment and items all the time.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 4, 2012)

When it comes to character creation, I can never get the names right.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 4, 2012)

my characters always are named ``Slash´´


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 4, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> my characters always are named ``Slash´´



But Slash isn't real.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 4, 2012)

whatever

in any fighting game , i like to press the buttons randomly untl the enemy is KO´ed


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> But Slash isn't real.


If you name your dog "slash" then he becomes real.


----------



## Law (Sep 4, 2012)

I just name every character Goku, that way I can never lose at a video game.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 4, 2012)

Law said:


> I just name every character Goku, that way I can never lose at a video game.


why i didnt did this before.....


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 4, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > But Slash isn't real.
> ...



No, he's just one of our parents.


----------



## injected11 (Sep 4, 2012)

When I play RPGs, I almost never use healing or restorative items, always opting to use healing magic or an Inn if they are available.

Apparently when I play Rock Band/Guitar Hero, I move my jaw in strange ways when the playing gets particularly hectic or I'm trying desparately not to break my combo.

When I play fighting games, I always gravitate toward the really weak yet really fast moving characters. Mobility > all.

When I'm exploring, I need to look in every nook, even if I'm clearly not intended to go there. I refuse to progress with the story until I've left no stone unturned.


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


I hope people understand you, you have me dying of laughter!


----------



## ouch123 (Sep 4, 2012)

roastable said:


> 5. In any game that allows for dodge rolling, I use that as my main means of transportation. (Examples: Ocarina of Time, Kingdom Hearts, Emperor's New Groove for PS1, etc...)


What about moonwalking to victory?




Suprgamr232 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Also I almost always play rogue in the warrior-rogue-mage RPG set up.
> ...


Third'ed.


----------



## xist (Sep 4, 2012)

I ruin just about every game i play by being compulsively obsessive about doing as well as i can. In RPG's i won't use consumable items at all and only upgrade my weapons and armour if the difficulty otherwise becomes stupid.....in normal play throughs (not intentional low level runs or anything) this can become irksome but i can't help myself. In other games where performance is ranked i tend to repeat and repeat and repeat stages until i can get the best rank possible.

I also absolutely need to unlock/get everything in almost any game i play on my first run (except random collectables that do pointless things like unlock image galleries). Strangely i'm immune to multiple endings though....i pick either the Good ending or the ending of the character i like best and just roll with it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm sure a lot of people do this, but if there's any type of speed-dash option, I can't help but use it (assuming it doesn't drain too much energy or anything). In Zelda, I can't help rolling everywhere. In Majora's Mask, I HAVE to use the bunny hood. In Mario games, I have to hold down the run button. in Mega Man X and Zero, I HAVE to spam the dash button no matter what.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 4, 2012)

I shake my sons DS and 3DS like a Wiimote when playing mario games now!!!


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 4, 2012)

I wouldn't say speeddashing things counts as a quirk. I do this in all games that have it because it's faster than walking. Heck, in games like UT or quake arena, *not* strafejumpdodgewallkickslopedodgetranslocatortossing around the place is like painting an arrow above your head with "shoot me please!!!". And since it's faster than walking...why not doing it?

Some more:
-I want to see most cutscènes only once (or even not at all). However, I don't 'just' press the button to skip it. I press it pretty much repeatedly. Kinda like an elevator that comes faster if you press the button a dozen times in a row (though I don't do THAT).
-Some platformers are more about exploring than about finishing a level. Take Kirby: epic yarn. There are coins/stars/whatever the currency was in every nook of that game...and I WILL find them. If I come across a fork (e.g. a ladder down and further ahead), I choose one and head back almost immediately if I find that it's NOT a dead end (all the loot is in the dead end part).
-on more than a few guitar hero/rock band songs, I hum to the music or tab my feet to the rhythm while playing the 'guitar'.



Perhaps this counts:
-My room...well, it isn't a mess, but it's not the most orderly one ever. Papers all over the place, my DVD's could be better, there are some plates I should be returning to the kitchen...but the batteries in my wiimote are _always charged!_ The moment a battery goes down, I switch it with the two (charged) backup batteries immediately. And the drained batteries go directly in the battery charger.
-The same with CD's and DVD's: they MUST be in a case. In fact, I literally cringe when I see my friend just tossing them aside on his desk. Some with a few books on it (on the data layer, yes). Or rolling a cigarette above it.
-one that's surprisingly common among offline RTS-players: taking it easy. Sending out that harvester to do some mining....slowly teching up to that one new unit and building a bunch of them for no reason. Barely leaving the base for anything but protection of your income. Hating every level with a time limit. And only attack with a HUGE ASS army (pretty much only consisting of the heaviest unit to prevent losses) once everything is mined out and upgraded.
(this in no way compares to the APM-intense, build order considering strategy fest that is online RTS-gaming. but it gets the job done)


----------



## Maxternal (Sep 4, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm sure a lot of people do this, but if there's any type of speed-dash option, I can't help but use it (assuming it doesn't drain too much energy or anything). In Zelda, I can't help rolling everywhere. In Majora's Mask, I HAVE to use the bunny hood. In Mario games, I have to hold down the run button. in Mega Man X and Zero, I HAVE to spam the dash button no matter what.


Yeah, I've lost many a life "unnecessarily" trying to run through a side-scroller and it doesn't much matter how many times I die ... repeatedly. I'll almost always keep at it. Actually, it just makes me want to get through it faster to catch up to where I last died so I can get on with the game.


----------



## Smuff (Sep 4, 2012)

Despite having been heavily into gaming since Space Invaders appeared (google it kiddies ) my particular quirk is that I'm genuinely shit at absolutely all genres.


----------



## thiefb0ss (Sep 15, 2012)

In any game with a shotgun I use that as my primary gun. I play too much DooM and Quake.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 15, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> In Zelda, I can't help rolling everywhere.


Side jumps are faster.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 15, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Side jumps are faster.


True, but it depends where. It's fine in Hyrule field, but counter-productive if you don't know the landscape of where you're going.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 15, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Side jumps are faster.
> ...


But then, sometimes you bump into the random stone walls and sometimes the trees or the bushes in the field.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 18, 2012)

If i jump/fall off a tall building/cliff/whatever I always get the chills for a moment or two. I guess it's because one of my greatest fears is falling off tall things. (Note I'm not afraid of heights, just falling from them).


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 18, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> If i jump/fall off a tall building/cliff/whatever I always get the chills for a moment or two. I guess it's because one of my greatest fears is falling off tall things. (Note I'm not afraid of heights, just falling from them).


The only time that's ever happened to me is in Assassin's Creed. Some of those jumps are just crazy.


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 6, 2012)

Once while I was playing through Luigi's Mansion I got out of work late when they had already turned out the lights and had to make my way out to the main exit with a flashlight that (luckily) I happened to have with me. Without thinking about it I found myself humming the song Luigi always does whenever he's in a dark room.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 6, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Once while I was playing through Luigi's Mansion I got out of work late when they had already turned out the lights and had to make my way out to the main exit with a flashlight that (luckily) I happened to have with me. Without thinking about it I found myself humming the song Luigi always does whenever he's in a dark room.


This made me smile.


----------

